# Who's going to get one?



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

This has to be one of the most demanded phones in recent date. I've heard lots of people saying they might ditch their devices for this.

What device do you have now? Will you leave it for the bionic? Will it be locked like previous devices?

speculation tiem


----------



## ang3l12 (Jun 11, 2011)

Negative. Until i know that it is unlocked i cannot support motorola.


----------



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

Not getting it, because moto isn't getting it. Ill believe they're unlocking devices when I see it.


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Unless it's unlocked I'm going with the SGS2


----------



## WugFresh (Jun 11, 2011)

ang3l12 said:


> Negative. Until i know that it is unlocked i cannot support motorola.


+1 Unless #UnlockMoto Wug Say NoMoto

{{ WugFresh }}


----------



## RobStemen (Jun 13, 2011)

If it's unlocked, I'll consider it. I've been betrayed by Moto too many times for me to be quick on the Bionic (and by "too many times," I mean one time







)


----------



## KsKnightmare (Jun 6, 2011)

Right now i've got the Thunderbolt and with the current dev support I don't think I will be switching. Unless it is fully unlocked.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

meh, its a great piece of hardware, but ill skip this one. Not really because of the bootloader, but because motorola still puts a skin on it. Im not buying a device til i can get a nexus device on verizon


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

If the it is going to be locked and has the pentile screen then no. The SGS2 will probably be my next phone.


----------



## humungus (Jun 6, 2011)

It depends on a number of variables:

If the Bionic is not unlockable, then I'll pass and get the SGS2.

If the Bionic is unlockable but uses a Pentile matrix screen, I'll pass and get the SGS2.

If the Bionic is unlockable and doesn't use a Pentile matrix screen but the SGS2 is not LTE, then I'll get the Bionic.

If the Bionic is unlockable and doesn't use a Pentile matrix screen and the SGS2 is LTE, then I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

4.5" screen... meh... I want a phone not a big screen TV. IMO the 4.3" on my TB is already pushing it. I personally think 4" is the optimum screen size. Of course that's just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


----------



## SleekDX (Jun 7, 2011)

Locked or not probably am getting one. I been happy with my DX so far, but an unlocked bootloader will make a world of a difference.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Going with Galaxy S2. Motorola treats its customers like shit so I'll be avoiding them until they shape up.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Won't consider it until I see a pattern of unlocked bootloaders from Motorola. Sorry. SGS2 sounds MUCH more appealing, especially with Samsung supporting our community with free hardware to the devs! I doubt Moto will ever do such a thing!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

If this phone is unlocked, plan on me getting one to play with and plan on RootzWiki giving one out to the devs.







Sign up now, for we are on the fast track!


----------



## Aixelsyd (Jun 7, 2011)

Wait and see game for me still. Bottom line is it is all about the bootloader being locked or not. If it is locked that can keep it and any future device they put out as far as I'm concerned. I've been a diehard Moto guy for 15+yrs but I'm now on a boycott until we see an unlocked device. Ticks me off to be honest tho as I'd prefer to give my money to an American company, plus I already miss there build quality. However the line must be drawn somewhere.


----------



## dimachka (Jun 12, 2011)

I will buy it if it unlocked so I can easily get CM running soon after release. Bottom line is I won't be leaving my DX until there is a new device out running CyanogenMod thats worthy of the upgrade.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

dimachka said:


> I will buy it if it unlocked so I can easily get CM running soon after release. Bottom line is I won't be leaving my DX until there is a new device out running CyanogenMod thats worthy of the upgrade.


This hits the nail on the head. With CM7 hopefully coming very soon to the DX I see no need to rush into an upgrade that contains a locked bootloader. The SGS2 looks nice but may not be LTE. Being that I live in a heavily saturated LTE area I can't see not getting LTE on my next phone.


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

If the GS2 comes with LTE Ill get it, if not I will probably end up with the Bionic.. I still prefer my DX over my Thunderbolt but not LTE is a biggy..


----------



## Droidrev71 (Jun 7, 2011)

Only if its totally unlocked! Plus, everything is working! No unfinished product like the xoom!


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think I am going to pass on the Bionic for the SGS2.

Being that Samsung gave one to the Cyanogen team bodes well. On top of being unlocable, that beautiful screen may be tough to beat.

Even if it doesnt have LTE, I am most likely getting the SGS2. I hope it does, but from the sound of it, it will be 3G.


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope....the DX2's my last Motorola phone. The Bionic will get the same lack of interest the DX2's currently receiving because of it being locked and the pentile screen, which is a real shame because they both have so much potential.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Honestly, even with a locked bootloader, it's hardware is exceptional. If it used the amoled screen that samsung proudly displays and was unlocked, it'd be complete, but both are unlikely. It really is an extremely powerful device regardless, but no manufacturer has proven that they can out-develop the android community. Not only have we invented ROMS, modifications that lay on top of the firmware, but we have brought birth to firmware itself, and those firmwares have out powered blur, touchwiz, sense, and any other flavor. Manufacturers need tonstart listening to us, starting with moto. Their build quality is solid, unmatched. They're also a hunch of stubborn assholes.

Bottom line, you can look at what the device is, or what it can be, we as a rooted community see what it can be, but if the manufacturer doesn't see what we see, we might as well go with the lesser that, once modified, outpowers the better by far.

My opinion to my statement is that if I knew the dx wouldn't see cm for this long, I would've gotten the incredible, no lie. The dinc has lived for so long and is still living. I don't even think the dinc2 has stopped it. Its far from obselete, and just like the og droid, is still getting updated to newer versions of android, despite its age

via Tapatalk


----------



## CJM (Jun 14, 2011)

Gonna wait and see also, but I dont believe a word they say. The D3 was a let down.


----------



## FknTwizted (Jun 7, 2011)

The stats are ridiculous, I love moto over others they send to have the quality hardware.. I'm jones'n for it I how it's not a epic fail.


----------



## Android_LIFE (Jun 6, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE MOTOROLA hardware and craftsmanship. Moto is my all time favorite Hardware Manufacturer BUT, 
For me to EVEN consider the BIONIC, these conditions must apply:
Vanilla Android.
1 GB of RAM.
BIONIC must not have one of those ugly qhd screens. Barf.
The Bionic's screen quality must be comparable to the Samsung screens or even better.
A better camera interface and camera hardware must be introduced.

A completely... I REPEAT

A COMPLETELY UNLOCKED DEVICE AT LAUNCH. NO ENCRYPTED BOOTLOADER.

I won't upgrade to ANY other device, If VZW continues to lock down their devices, I will take MY business, my family's, and my friends' business elsewhere where the carriers welcome "NEXUS" devices.
I have been a life long VZW customer and refuse to continue to do so with VZW thinking its okay to keep putting out devices loaded with bloat and locked down with a ball & chain.

CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

I will definitely look into the SGS2, if it ever releases on VZW but with all of the work cvpcs has put into the DX and it's about to run CM7....there's no reason why this shouldn't work on the Bionic, which makes me want to upgrade to that. I have always like Moto phones/hardware and was really considering the SGS2 over the Bionic until the latest news...right now I'm just waiting for CM7 for my DX and waiting to see what is actually released and with what specs.


----------



## jbrew78 (Jun 9, 2011)

Is the Bionic ever really going to be released? I think I'm just going to go ahead with my plan to switch back to T-Mobile tomorrow and get the Sensation.


----------



## Raptor912 (Jun 11, 2011)

Bionic is my next phone, fo sho!


----------



## MrCollins (Jun 6, 2011)

Just got the thunderbolt, because MOTO or VZW will lock the bootloader(lack of optimism). Apps and OS won't really take advantage of dual core for at least 6 months. I'll keep my TB for a year or 2, might get a quad core tablet when they come out next year, use it for my high end apps, that should ease the load on my aging TB and get me by for the rest of the year.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm waiting on the Moto Targa. Google experience goodiness!


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Locked or unlocked, I'm getting one. But I'll also be getting the SGS2. My wife and I both are D1 users and both lines have pending upgrades available. So I plan to get both and keep the better of the two (and by better I mean better developer support). 4G isn't important to me because I live in rural Wisconsin and I won't see 4G until 2013.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Nada, I have no interest in waiting for OTA's or leaks.


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

Originally posted by BRTTWRD

"Honestly, even with a locked bootloader, it's hardware is exceptional. If it used the amoled screen that samsung proudly displays and was unlocked, it'd be complete, but both are unlikely. It really is an extremely powerful device regardless, but no manufacturer has proven that they can out-develop the android community. Not only have we invented ROMS, modifications that lay on top of the firmware, but we have brought birth to firmware itself, and those firmwares have out powered blur, touchwiz, sense, and any other flavor. Manufacturers need tonstart listening to us, starting with moto. Their build quality is solid, unmatched. They're also a hunch of stubborn assholes.

Bottom line, you can look at what the device is, or what it can be, we as a rooted community see what it can be, but if the manufacturer doesn't see what we see, we might as well go with the lesser that, once modified, outpowers the better by far.

My opinion to my statement is that if I knew the dx wouldn't see cm for this long, I would've gotten the incredible, no lie. The dinc has lived for so long and is still living. I don't even think the dinc2 has stopped it. Its far from obselete, and just like the og droid, is still getting updated to newer versions of android, despite its age"

I have to agree. Moto makes the highest quality hardware. Hopefully, this will be the first phone with the unlockable bootloader. If not, Cvpcs has shown us that CM7 can still be used on locked phones. The only thing that concerns me is the Pentile screen. Why does Moto use that POS? It looks terrible compared to most other screens. I like the fact that it's higher res than the DX and 4.5" instead of 4.3", but I hope they decide not to use that display. Now that I can use CM7 on my DX, I can be patient and wait to see what comes out. My OG Droid couldn't keep up with me any more, so it's officially retired and for sale. I really doubt I'll go for the Samsung. Nice, but not the same quality build that I've come to demand.


----------



## mKiller82 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ill be keeping with my DX until my upgrade date next year. The bionic sounds great but with Motorola's lockdown of phones and forcing blur on us, I'm just gonna continue to use my DX with CM7.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## slickbmw (Jun 24, 2011)

Only getting the Bionic if it has an unlocked bootloader as well....and what's up with the screen? Why is it so horrible? I haven't seen or used the screen so any info would help...thanks!


----------



## Sierra8561 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hoping the release rumor for next week is true. I want one bad, locked or unlocked. I'm just hoping someone can root it really quick.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

mKiller82 said:


> Ill be keeping with my DX until my upgrade date next year. The bionic sounds great but with Motorola's lockdown of phones and forcing blur on us, I'm just gonna continue to use my DX with CM7.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Likewise. I'm just going to continue using my DX with CM7 until something comes around that really catches my eye. Currently, the Bionic is the one phone that would tempt me to switch from my DX, but I can't really justify switching with how well the DX handles everything I need it to do. I'd love to have a Bionic, but I'm going to wait around until I see a "must have" for me. The Droid X was just that, and I have yet to feel that way about another phone so far.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Sierra8561 said:


> Hoping the release rumor for next week is true. I want one bad, locked or unlocked. I'm just hoping someone can root it really quick.


Where did you hear a rumor that it's being released next week? The Droid 3 will be out on the 7th (and in stores on the 14th), but I haven't heard anything other than late-July or early August as a potential release date.


----------



## BTGGTR1 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been a Moto Droid user since Nov. 09 and now have a DX...I've been loyal to Moto, even with the locked bootloader issue. After seeing my friends X2's Qhd screen, I don't think I want a Bionic very much. Not a fan of the way it looks one bit. I think I may switch to Samsung with the Galaxy S II...now THAT'S an impressive phone. Smokes everything out there. Hope it comes to Verizon!!


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's a little something to add to the release date rumor mill: http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...hing-on-july-14th-droid-bionic-on-august-4th/


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cant wait to get my hands on the bionic. I'm without a doubt am ditching my Thunderbolt for this


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

So that means you'll pay the full price? I've been considering this as well.....Any benefits to buying unsubsidized?


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Not sure I want this anymore. VGA front facing camera? Lmao.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Well now that the sgsII is confirmed not coming to vzw and the prime is not coming to verizon at least for a while the real only choices are get the bionic sep 8 or wait a month for the vigor. I think I'm leaning towards the bionic, 1 because battery life is huge for me, and because if I'm not mistaken the vigor's chip is going to have a pair of A8s what?


----------



## kenjunior (Aug 29, 2011)

Just confirmed, Sept 8th and my rep is sending me one to play with!


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I might change my mind about the Bionic. Initially I said I'd definitely be getting one. Now I'm not so sure. I have no interest in the Vigor (not a fan of HTC), but the Nexus Prime has intrigued me. I've read that it could come out anytime between October and the holiday season and I'm willing to wait a bit to find out. I like what I'm seeing regarding the Bionic, but a vanilla-Android device on Verizon with 4G and dual-core, as well as an unlockable bootloader, is too much to pass up. I'm still using my OG Droid and ever since getting Project Elite 6.5 combined with the SuperCharger script it's better than it ever was before. I'm not in a dire situation where I need to get a phone as soon as possible.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

was considering it now that's its already been rooted is a plus but locked bootloader = fail I'll wait on the prime


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Was really wanting the Bionic but with the Prime possibly around the corner I think my X can hold out.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Guys waiting on the prime. It may or may not be a Nexus phone. A Samsung phone that has the same rumored specs is looking to be coming to VZW but it has a different model number then what is being seen with the Prime. You may be waiting on a phone that could come running ICS with touchwiz over it. This is just speculation. Personally I would wait and see but my OG is fried....... overclocked to long to high and it has to many bugs for me to make it.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a way of getting a free Bionic this Thursday, possibly the same deal for the Prime as well if it's a VZW set.

Does anyone know if either has word of an unlocked bootloader?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

The bionic is locked. The prime can be unlocked. How are you getting it for free?

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

Me too, called selling thunderbolt and taking friends upgrade! already bought the lapdock for it


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

This is just speculation of course, but I'm willing to bet what was done with the atrix bootloader will eventually happen with the photon and bionic.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

With that said I'm also willing to bet that by January there will be at least 2 other phones expected to come out on vzw that will blow the specs off both the bionic and the vzw version of the prime...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Technology changes every 18 months on average. There is always going to be something bigger and better you can wait all your life for the next device only to have it for 2 months and something better comes out. You just need to pick a phone you device and run with it. It took 4+ months for the atrix's bootloader to be unlocked.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah that was the point I was trying to make in a round about way. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

I think i may get one in a couole weeks if it is indeed rooted already. Ill see how it plays out. Main reason being that the center of the screen on my tbolt seems to have gone out. Went back to stock non rooted and its still fubar. Figure why spend 100 on a refurb when i can blow 600 on a dual core. Keep bolt just in case i need it.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

"adroidman said:


> Guys waiting on the prime. It may or may not be a Nexus phone. A Samsung phone that has the same rumored specs is looking to be coming to VZW but it has a different model number then what is being seen with the Prime. You may be waiting on a phone that could come running ICS with touchwiz over it. This is just speculation. Personally I would wait and see but my OG is fried....... overclocked to long to high and it has to many bugs for me to make it.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


This is a good point but this could also be a CDMA/LTE variant.


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

The Bionic has a PenTile screen, that's enough to make me pass. Have fun with your qHD pixelated screen...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Having had the dx since its release and later rooting it, but Im going to pass on the bionic.
I will wait and see how the Prime looks or the HTC Vigor :android-smile:.I am still not forsure which phone I will choose .
However I am sure it wont be the bionic


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a favor to ask anyone who is getting one soon. I posted this in the other thread but I figured I'd ask here too before I start spamming the board with new threads. XD

I want one of the VZ store Bionic promo t-shirts. If anyone goes there and buys the phone, ask an employee if they have any for sale or if they're giving them away or what. I will pay a fair chunk of money to have one, and I'll pay you for going out of your way and for shipping and all of that good stuff. I can't afford the phone yet but I still want the ****ing shirt before the stores run out


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

I will take a shirt too if anyone does not mind.

So for those who got the Bionic, how is it man?


----------

